# Lexmark p3150/3100



## keepthepeace (Aug 6, 2005)

hi guys,

I have installed my Lexmark 3100 series and after that it lauches All-In-One Center and when it does it stops there saying 'searching for scanning applications, Please Wait...'

and another problem is my Lexmark is Considered as an imaging devices rather then a printer one i really need help as my school project is starting 10/Aug so plz hurry with an quick answer..


----------



## keepthepeace (Aug 6, 2005)

keepthepeace said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I have installed my Lexmark 3100 series and after that it lauches All-In-One Center and when it does it stops there saying 'searching for scanning applications, Please Wait...'
> 
> and another problem is my Lexmark is Considered as an imaging devices rather then a printer one i really need help as my school project is starting 10/Aug so plz hurry with a quick answer..


Comeon Guys help me with this i just got 3 days left and i gotto prepare for the project so plz help me with this problem..


----------



## hopper (May 21, 2005)

Would love to help if you can tell more. Which model of the series? Is it new? How did you install? CD? Is it a stand-alone computer or are you trying to use it over a network? Have you tried to download the latest drivers from Lexmark?


----------



## DrOctopus (Jun 4, 2006)

*This was a pain in the butt*

Lexmark does have a fix for this but it took me almost 12 hours of searching on the internet to find it. 
Goto the FTP server of lexmark and download the Searching for scanning applications fix for your printer @ ftp://ftp.lexmark.com/driver/

For instance I have the Lexmark All in One center 6170 so my patch is located @ ftp://ftp.lexmark.com/driver/inkjet_drivers/6100%20Series/AppSearch/

This solved my problem immediately.


----------

